

Who is Most Influential? - Raphael
http://www.time.com/time/specials/2007/article/0,28804,1725112_1726934_1726935,00.html

======
thaumaturgy
Ugh. Completely unrelated to the actual content -- why, oh why, do people take
a simple thing like static tabular data, and make a Flash object out of it?
Why? Now it doesn't scroll like anything else does, and in exchange for losing
the ability to scroll-wheel through the list, I get ... nothing.

~~~
Raphael
Plus I can't open a link in a new tab. Although, to be fair, flash does
discourage bots, which is important for a fair poll.

~~~
muszek
Then make voting a flash-only feature (not that I think it's a good idea to do
it).

The most annoying "feature" of flash in this case is that you can't search
[for Paul Graham] in the text.

Flash is good for embedding videos, animating stuff, etc. It's terrible for
text and navigation, as the accessibility is next to none.

------
mixmax
With all respect for Paul Graham I don't think he deserves a place on this
list. Steve Jobs is 195 and Nelson Mandela is 192.

~~~
sdurkin
#2 is Korean popstar Rain.

~~~
davidw
Even more reason for pg not to be on the list.

------
SwellJoe
Somewhere below the Dalai Lama...and all those other people.

Of course, we should take this very seriously, since number 2 right now (and
the landslide winner last year), is someone by the name of "Rain" who is
apparently a pop sensation (and obviously incredibly influential) in Korea or
some other place where "pop sensation" really means something--not like our
namby pamby pop sensations here in the States.

I think it's safe to say that Time Magazine is thoroughly on the right path
when it comes to user generated content.

~~~
astine
That's why Bono and Bruce Springsteen are #11 and #12 respectively?

------
billroberts
Never mind Paul Graham, where is Rick Astley?

------
adamhowell
Damn, I thought this was some new line of children's books.

------
henning
Don't bother, the Colbert fans will bury anyone who stands in their way.

~~~
Raphael
You forget the Koreans and their cult around singing sensation Rain.

------
astine
This is only a measure of influence amongst Time magazine readers. This is the
same magazine that made Hitler man of the year:

<http://www.scrapbookpages.com/DachauMemorial/TimeCover.html>

I wouldn't take it seriously.

~~~
pg
_Time_ 's Man of the Year was not originally an endorsement. It was simply the
person who'd affected the news most that year. Since a significant number of
readers continued to misinterpret it as an endorsement, _Time_ eventually gave
in and made it one. But that was much later.

------
immad
That title just seems like voting-bait. Could have just said what the contents
of that article are.

------
Raphael
Hey! Someone changed the title of this submission. It is supposed to read
"Where's Paul Graham?"

~~~
pg
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
Raphael
Ah. So you retain all editorial control. We are your bitches.

~~~
pg
There are about 30 editors, actually.

------
xmilestegx
he is still in beta. open beta, but beta none the less. When his brand of
influence is bought by the market he'll be on the list.

